# LLama laying on side?!



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

The last few days when I've gone outside, my female llama has been laying down, on her stomach, per the norm. Upon approaching her, she's gotten up. Today i went out and she was laying on her side. Which does NOT look good. I didn't go to her, but i did say her name and she twitched her ears, (she never responds to her name or looks so this was normal too)
I didn't go to her because i wanted to make sure this wasn't bad before i disturbed her, or if it was bad and moving her was not good. 
She has excess to clean water to drink and is in a field full of grass. 

It's also rather hot today, (she is sheared however) so could it be possible that she's hot?

PLEASE HELP!

My google research didn't help me.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

I just went out and checked on her; She's up now and in the field eating with her sister. And i went up to her to check her out up close, and she sniffed my hands looking for a hand out. Maybe she's fine after all.

But still, Is Llama's laying on their side alright?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

whats the capillary refill like, check on her gums. did you shear her for the heat? Was she wormed, if not may want to look into this. is she getting enough selenium? LLamas are very stoic animals, I would contact somebody around you that has more experience asap. If you don't know any , check under llama farms on the net and make some calls to a few people.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

She may be fine, just doesn't hurt to check things out.good luck and let us know


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

Most likely she was just sun bathing. Llamas love to do that. They stretch out in what people call the "dead llama pose", it gives even the most seasoned llama owner a heart attack.

Monty illustrating the ideal way to execute the DLP....


----------



## dmbenson (May 11, 2013)

We have 16 Mini Llamas and up to 6 or 7 at a time will lay like that in the sun - Gives me heart failure every single time......


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Most likely she was just sun bathing. Llamas love to do that. They stretch out in what people call the "dead llama pose", it gives even the most seasoned llama owner a heart attack.


Oh yes, I remember those days ... ound:


----------

